# Pig Frog eats Crawdad.......



## EricD (Jul 17, 2010)

Met up with Mark at Viera Wetlands this morning. Got some nice inflights but first I had to post this pig frog eating a crawdad!!


1






2






3






4






5


----------



## GooseEgg (Jul 17, 2010)

Man these shots are great!  I like the last one the best.  His eye is really cool!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 18, 2010)

"Great", "awesome", "brilliant", "perfect" ... those are just a small selection of adjective that spring to mind when I see your photos, Eric! 

The last so says "Gulp" (combined with a content burp) ... it is incredible!  
And he is a WONDERFUL colour, of course!

And the second one is so nice as we can clearly see his entire body, also the part under water. Polariser did the trick, I assume?


----------



## Hardrock (Jul 18, 2010)

All are great But I love the last one!:thumbup:


----------



## skywalker (Jul 19, 2010)

The last one is awesome!!! If only i could see more clearly on the frog's face when he's enjoying his meal!!


----------



## billygoat (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice capture...Like #5 a lot...


----------



## lvcrtrs (Jul 21, 2010)

Eee gads, 3 & 4 are great how it goes in nature shots!


----------

